# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Μηχανικα ωδικα πτηνα

## johnrider

Σε αυτo το θεμα οποιος θελει ανεβαζει βιντεο η φωτογραφιες που εχουν σχεση με  Μηχανικα ωδικα πτηνα.

----------


## kostas karderines

ωραιο θεμα,μπραβο γιαννη

----------


## johnrider

δασκαλος  :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ολα ωραια αλλα τα πιστολια απαιχτα!!!

εδω δειτε πως τα φτιαχνουν

----------


## dimitris_patra

......φοβερές κατασκευές!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτο φερνει κατι σε γαρδελισιο? :Happy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ρολογια βαζουμε?






αυτο υπαρχει και σε γαρδελι





εχω παραγγειλει και τα 8 κομματια μονο $500,000. το ενα, ...τους επιασα κοροιδο :Happy0196:

----------

